# Advantages of rear entry bindings



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting flow nx2-se's and besides the convenience/speed of them being rear entry, which is not a bad thing, what are the real advantages they would have over side entry bindings? The closest resort to me is about 2 hours away, so when I go I'm usually on the hill from open to close for the entire weekend. During the end of each day, I would love to just step in, lock up, and go! I've narrowed it down to nx2-se's & malavitas, but my LBS does not carry flow, so no hands on comparisons. The malavitas reputation kind of speaks for its self. So, what are the pros and cons of the two?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

For me, it's the speed and consistent fit every time you strap in. Allows me to keep up with my skier buddy who forgets that I have to strap in after the lift.

I also got into the habit of sitting down to do my straps. Now its impossible with Flows. No more wet behind.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

with rear entry's I really do think you lose performance. Its not a perfect fit everytime. i feel like with traditional bindings you naturally ratchet them tighter or looser depending on what your doing, and you can always just do one or two more ratchets if need be. 

my opinion?

if ease of entry is a big thing for you, the new flow lineup is pretty beast. 

if you want a great performing binding, definitive to a style (eg park, freeride, etc) traditional systems cant be beeat.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Totally agree.
Ive had rear entry bindings and went back to traditional bindings because its just so much easier to get a really good and tight fit, or run loose if you want that.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

liner said:


> if ease of entry is a big thing for you, the new flow lineup is pretty beast.


It's not really a big thing. It's a cool convenience when you're out all day, but besides that...:dunno:...are there really any real advantages?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

crash77 said:


> It's not really a big thing. *It's a cool convenience when you're out all day, *but besides that...:dunno:...are there really any real advantages?


That right there is the advantage of rear entry. I always liked the contraband for similar reasons (and low profile). Unhappy about discontinuation.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> That right there is the advantage of rear entry. I always liked the contraband for similar reasons (and low profile). Unhappy about discontinuation.


I figured as much. So, it boils down to what most things do...personal preference.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I own Flow NXT-ATs and Rome 390s. I use the Flows, and the Romes are gathering dust. That's dependant on my local mountain and my riding style as much as the bindings themselves.

Rear entry bindings suck to get into in deep powder, because you tend to just force the snow into the boot area then compress it while trying to close the binding. They also suck to get into on the side of a significant slope, because you have to face uphill to strap in. However, for normal off-the-lift situations they can't be beat. I can literally kick in while skating from the lift to the beginning of the run. Where this matters most is when you're coming off the first chair with 3 other people and the fresh snow is waiting for the first person onto the run (I've been there more than once).

I can also unstrap without stopping when I come to a point where I need to skate (like coming out of Brockton Bowl onto Manning), then strap back in again without stopping at the end of the flat. So I guess it's a question of how much that matters to you.

As to any loss of control, if there's a difference it's not enough to make your eyebrows go up. Not like the difference between a camber and rocker board, for instance.

As to getting the bindings adjusted properly, I had a lot of trouble with my first pair of Fives because I wanted them tighter than they're supposed to be. Once I got over that, things went much better.

It really comes down to personal preference. Some people try them and go back to traditional bucklers, some people stick with them. Same as with rocker/camber, boa/lace, paper/plastic...


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I own Flow NXT-ATs and Rome 390s. I use the Flows, and the Romes are gathering dust. That's dependant on my local mountain and my riding style as much as the bindings themselves.
> 
> Rear entry bindings suck to get into in deep powder, because you tend to just force the snow into the boot area then compress it while trying to close the binding. They also suck to get into on the side of a significant slope, because you have to face uphill to strap in. However, for normal off-the-lift situations they can't be beat. I can literally kick in while skating from the lift to the beginning of the run. Where this matters most is when you're coming off the first chair with 3 other people and the fresh snow is waiting for the first person onto the run (I've been there more than once).
> 
> ...


Same. My Rome 390 Bosses haven't even been mounted since I got flows. 

If you're the type that likes to fiddle with strap tightness then you won't get that with flows. Personally I like to set it and forget it. Flow gives me that convenience.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Donutz said:


> It really comes down to personal preference. Some people try them and go back to traditional bucklers, some people stick with them. Same as with rocker/camber, boa/lace, paper/plastic...


I figured this much. So, I guess my next step is to sell both sets of my current bindings, purchase malavita's and nx2-se's, pair them up with the evo 4.0 and either sell my least favorite pair or keep both. 
Mo' money mo' money mo' money!

I really have a love/hate relationship with this sport.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I can literally kick in while skating from the lift to the beginning of the run. [...]
> 
> I can also unstrap without stopping when I come to a point where I need to skate (like coming out of Brockton Bowl onto Manning), then strap back in again without stopping at the end of the flat. So I guess it's a question of how much that matters to you.


It matters to me, but I can do the exact same thing with my regular strap bindings...


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

crash77 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting flow nx2-se's and besides the convenience/speed of them being rear entry, which is not a bad thing, what are the real advantages they would have over side entry bindings? The closest resort to me is about 2 hours away, so when I go I'm usually on the hill from open to close for the entire weekend. During the end of each day, I would love to just step in, lock up, and go! I've narrowed it down to nx2-se's & malavitas, but my LBS does not carry flow, so no hands on comparisons. The malavitas reputation kind of speaks for its self. So, what are the pros and cons of the two?



TLDR: Short answer, equivalent performance, more convenience... like others said. So it comes down to how much this convenience means to you. To me it's HUGE.

Secret to success? Invest the time to set them up properly at home first or you will hate them. More later...

I started out with Ride EXs and bought a pair of Flow the Fives (the traditional power strap). Really liked the ease of strapping in. I'm a first chair to last call kind of guy and I don't stop for lunch (pack and eat on the lift). So I think I get 2-3 extra runs a day using Flows :thumbsup:, and no wet butt :thumbsup: (in CO and UT. The more you lap, the bigger difference the Flows will make).

Went back and forth between the EXs and Flows just to see if I could detect a difference in performance. Couldn't identify any difference in responsiveness, so I sold my EXs. Then I got some NX2 ATs - the 2013 models that lift the strap when you unbuckle. Amazing binding, even more responsive and adjustable than my older T5s (obviously). You can even set the strap tight to where it even "feels" more like a traditional binding, yet just as easy to step in and strap up :yahoo: (kinda leery of the SEs, have heard mixed messages on the toecap).

With the T5s and the NX2 ATs, it took me a couple of hours each (maybe I'm slow ), to get them properly adjusted to my boot and cant... a good bit more than your average traditional bindings. But this is a one-time deal. Don't invest in this somewhat careful/cumbersome setup and adjustment process, and it may be hate at first sight :dunno:.

Flow fan boy now, so take this with a pinch of salt... actually, I hate vendor lock in and am a value shopper with little to no brand loyalty. So I'm "stuck" with Flows until something better comes along . End rant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I found the Flows to not have the heel hold that I like ( I think my feet are just weird). But I do LOVE the fact of Flows that I can slap my foot in and go. For me I have a normal binding (Ride Capo) on the front and Flow on the rear. The Capo provides the heel support I need for my front foot. I am a little old school where most of my weight is on the front foot. 

So mainly I take the time to get my front foot strapped in, then on the slopes I can just put the back foot in and go.

I have had some people say this set up is absurd, but it works for me. I get the heel hold I need for my front foot and the quickness for the rear foot.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

CK93 said:


> I found the Flows to not have the heel hold that I like ( I think my feet are just weird). But I do LOVE the fact of Flows that I can slap my foot in and go. For me I have a normal binding (Ride Capo) on the front and Flow on the rear. The Capo provides the heel support I need for my front foot. I am a little old school where most of my weight is on the front foot.
> 
> So mainly I take the time to get my front foot strapped in, then on the slopes I can just put the back foot in and go.
> 
> I have had some people say this set up is absurd, but it works for me. I get the heel hold I need for my front foot and the quickness for the rear foot.


+100 for creativity :eusa_clap:


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

davidj said:


> (kinda leery of the SEs, have heard mixed messages on the toecap).


I thought the SE's are equivalent to the malavitas (park 1st, all mtn 2nd focused binding).
Am i wrong?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

The SEs have a hybrid strap with a toecap for those who want one, as opposed to the regular flows that have a one piece I shaped strap that sits over the top of the foot.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

crash77 said:


> I thought the SE's are equivalent to the malavitas (park 1st, all mtn 2nd focused binding).
> Am i wrong?


The Flow catalog says that the NX2 SEs and the NX2 ATs are "All-mountain/Freestyle". Other than the straps, the descriptions for both bindings are identical. My read is that they are the same binding with different strap configurations :dunno:.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

davidj said:


> The Flow catalog says that the NX2 SEs and the NX2 ATs are "All-mountain/Freestyle". Other than the straps, the descriptions for both bindings are identical. My read is that they are the same binding with different strap configurations :dunno:.


All of this techy shit gets fk'n confusing sometimes! I mean I love the fact that brands/manufacturers are pushing the envelop and helping the sport to progress, but damn...it gets to be a bit much sometimes. :dizzy:

First the cartel and malavita (similar but different) and now the NX2 SEs and ATs. Is this done to help overlap or bridge the gap between from riding preferences?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

crash77 said:


> I figured this much. So, I guess my next step is to sell both sets of my current bindings, purchase malavita's and nx2-se's, pair them up with the evo 4.0 and either sell my least favorite pair or keep both.
> Mo' money mo' money mo' money!
> 
> I really have a love/hate relationship with this sport.


If you get them from dogfunk.com, you can just return the pair you don't want to keep for a full refund. They have a great unlimited return policy- just make sure they're in new condition when you send them back. If you're nice, they'll send you the UPS return label for free (Done that every time I've returned a product).

There are some other online stores that have similar return policies. It's like checking the expiration date before you buy milk- ALWAYS check the return policy before you buy online!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

^+1,000,000,000


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Gdog42 said:


> If you get them from dogfunk.com, you can just return the pair you don't want to keep for a full refund. They have a great unlimited return policy- just make sure they're in new condition when you send them back. If you're nice, they'll send you the UPS return label for free (Done that every time I've returned a product).
> 
> There are some other online stores that have similar return policies. It's like checking the expiration date before you buy milk- ALWAYS check the return policy before you buy online!


Dogfunk/backcountry's return policy is even better than that. They encourage you to use the gear. If you use it and don't like it, you can still return for a full refund, no questions asked, even if the goods aren't in new condition.

Really no reason to buy anywhere else.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I trust ordering from Dogfunk, but never had to return anything.

Definitely good to know:thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

this doesn't matter since ur on the wrong coast...but rear entry bindings are a death trap in deep powder, avalanches and tree wells


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> this doesn't matter since ur on the wrong coast...but rear entry bindings are a death trap in deep powder, avalanches and tree wells


Falling into a tree well, deep powder, or caught in an avalanche, sucks even with traditional straps: 
It sucks just as much with GNUs rear entry
It sucks a little more with K2 Cinch and newer Flows
Sucks the worse with older Flow locking power strap



crash77 said:


> now the NX2 SEs and ATs. Is this done to help overlap or bridge the gap between from riding preferences?


I'm guessing you are right about bridging. Some people really like the Flow I-strap. I like the look of the hybrid strap, it is similar to the contra band, 3 points and the strap doesn't piviot and drop down to the board or behind the highback. 

My secret decoder ring says:
NX2= N.A.S.T.Y lifting top strap
AT= 1 piece I-Strap
SE= Hybrid with toe strap.

Just when I though I figured it out I see the NX2 RS - I-strap and NX2 GT- Hybrid and older Flows had SE with I-straps . Props to Flow for trying to provide a binding for every rider



CK93 said:


> I have had some people say this set up is absurd, but it works for me. I get the heel hold I need for my front foot and the quickness for the rear foot.


absurd is changing it because someone called it absurd, my guess it was your friends anyways. I was doing the same thing with a contraband in the front and cinch in the back. Then I turned by cinch into contraband, talk about absurd. 


Cinch Fanboy deciding bindings : Autos, CTS, or NX2-SE , I need 3 pairs, but want only one model.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

edlo said:


> Falling into a tree well, deep powder, or caught in an avalanche, sucks even with traditional straps:
> It sucks just as much with GNUs rear entry
> It sucks a little more with K2 Cinch and newer Flows
> Sucks the worse with older Flow locking power strap


Comparing all 2013's I would greatly prefer the Flows if stuck in powder. The Flows are the only ones with real ratchets on the upper and lower part. The K2 and Gnu both use normal locking adjusters on the toe that would be difficult to release when stuck.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

john doe said:


> Comparing all 2013's I would greatly prefer the Flows if stuck in powder. The Flows are the only ones with real ratchets on the upper and lower part. The K2 and Gnu both use normal locking adjusters on the toe that would be difficult to release when stuck.


K2 did locking for a year, I just flip the ladder around and used a ratchet, they've gone back to the ratchet. I'm thinking the flows are a little better too since it uses a lock to prevent tightening, once unlocked, easy to undo versus the cinch which uses friction on the side of the ladder strap witch is harder to remove.


----------

